
ESPN’s Ex-President Wants to Build the Netflix of Sports - dsgerard
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-01-16/espn-s-ex-president-wants-to-build-the-netflix-of-sports
======
leemailll
The only reason I kept cable is to watch live sports, or more correctly the
blackout. And I guess this is the final obstacle for online streaming to
prosper.

